# trim the tail not to trim the tail- well shave i guess



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hmmmmm cleaning up bella's FF and tossing around the tail.... i love a german style carrot tail- but of course bella's got a natural tail. 


Just not sure if i can bring myself to reshave that lil strip...... opinions? (We're working towards a euro puppy clip i think...)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I regretted shaving Vega's tail..it ended up looking like a rat tail, lol! It looks fine now that his body is shaved too..but beforehand it looked silly.

I think you should grow it out..and sometimes you can shavea bit extra off and also round out the end of the tail to make a semi-pom...

I've seen several natural-tail standards in puppy clips and such and they seem to alter the hair aroudn the neck to match the length of the tail. As long as it's balanced it seems to look fantastic.

I'm sure FD could explain better how it works. I've never tried it myself.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Why not scissor the tail into the short carrot shape you want rather than shave it? I have a docked tail household and don't get many natural tails so it's just my thought that I've never put into practice  I'm not a fan of a shaved tail even on a German trim, I'd rather see it scissored short and shaped to avoid the rat tail look myself, but again that's just me.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

that's what i'm thinking wonder- so i'm thinking of letting the band at the base grow out (it's got a good 1/2 " on it now already) ..... i don't mind the shaved band when it's got a great pom on the end- but on a natural tail? ugh i can't quite wrap my head about it... 

She's still so little- but i love how her face came out- i used my 30 instead of the 10 i used on bernie (30 made his face So dark from his skin) now if only she'd wake up i'd get her last foot done *L* darn pup is convinced she's being tortured and killed by all this...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have gone through just the same debate with Poppy's tail - and ended up leaving a sort of pom in case I hated it cut short in a carrot. It definitely seems to be a matter of balancing it to the ears and topknot - and I love her in a shortish topknot and full ears, so looks like I will have to keep a fullish tail to match. If she were a standard, I think I moght go for the short all over water dog look, but I think a toy needs just a touch of cute about her ... but may yet change my mind. I shall watch what you do with Bella with interest!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So I really wish my new shears were here lol. Bella got bathed and blasted. At our self serve who charged me a whopping $5 (I loff her ). Then we came home rigged up a noose since my grooming table is in storage (patio table. Leash over a tree branch) and spent the next 30 mins swearing at my cheap shears. 

I Left her tail Alone. I wanted to more square her 
butt but it was beyond my abilities today


----------

